# Carving Pumpkin!



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tonight I decided to carve the pumpkin I bought. Normally I dont bother but I wanted the seeds out of it this year lol. So I had the dog and the cat loafing around to see if they can sneak a taste. Heres the pics

Checking this mysterious large round orange thing out










Chloe inspecting the goo from inside









Lincoln wanting to sample to goo...









Lincoln getting a handful of the goo, gave him a little extra bone for supper...









More to come


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

The goo after it was taken out...and MY seeds separated (the dogs wanted in on it) although he did sneak a few seeds..









Lincoln beside the lit finished product









The Pumpkin by itself


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Cute! My dogs love pumpkin guts, but the chickens usually fight them off.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

How cute,hey ya did a great job on the pumpkin to by the way.


----------

